

Jimmy Wales responds: Is Wikipedia collecting more money than required? - kanamekun
http://www.quora.com/Wikipedia/Is-Wikipedia-collecting-more-money-than-required

======
mtgx
A foundation shouldn't wait until the very last minute to collect money and
pay their bills, like how the FreeBSD foundation did it, and then they
discovered they were 50% off for the whole year, with only a few weeks to go.

They should do it like I saw in some other place - raise money in 2012 for the
whole of 2013. Then raise money in 2013 for 2014, and so on. Don't raise money
in 2012 for 2012. That pretty much guarantees you'll be in a desperate
position by the end of the year. Better to plan a little ahead, if at all
possible, to increase the chances of survival of the foundation in the long
term.

So as long the extra money doesn't go into Jimmy Wales' pockets or something,
then raising more money than they need currently seems pretty smart to me.

~~~
danso
I've always been interested in their hosting costs. I'm sure the numerous
edits and user actions are the largest toll, but since Wikipedia encourages
hotlinking to their media assets, they pretty much act like an imgur-type
service, on top of serving the typical webpage...the bandwidth expended just
on images must be huge.

